# Fallon's babies



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

How precious!!! She's looks so beat!! How many are there? 10??


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a precious bunch. I hope they continue to do well and get stronger and stronger. Again, I'm so very sorry about Fallon. She was truly beautiful.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh no! I must have missed something! I'm going back to check!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure happy to read a "silver lining" in all of this. Adi is still nursing the puppies...Peaches did what she could to help. Those puppies are Fallon's special "gift." I hope each family who takes one home knows just HOW special.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is just amazing...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

we have 11 --8 boys LOL 3 girls! I never would have believed this could happen but I am living it! Adi has always been a very special girl here...but NOW she is my life saver!!! She loved Fallon more than words, she knew she was her daughter, and I know in the days just prior to her passing, Adi knew something wasn't right...I found her cleaning Fallon's face the one morning, as if she was telling her..don't worry I am here...I feel Fallon's presence here as well...I am not a religious person by any means but something bigger than all of us it present...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry! I had the flu and didn't see that Fallon had passed. What a miracle that Adi has taken over.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

This whole story is heart WRENCHING and heartwarming at the same time. I was coming back to edit my post and say how much I appreciate reading updates on these pups...

Now, I think that's such a sweet story of Adi grooming Fallon, just knowing something was wrong. And, it's very special that you can feel Fallon around you. When we lost our Sienna, I was hoping to feel her and I never did. So...just "embrace" the good things when you can.

Fallon IS there, she's watching over her babies.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats soo sad keep us updated on the pups progress!! there in our thoughts!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> we have 11 --8 boys LOL 3 girls! I never would have believed this could happen but I am living it! Adi has always been a very special girl here...but NOW she is my life saver!!! She loved Fallon more than words, she knew she was her daughter, and I know in the days just prior to her passing, Adi knew something wasn't right...I found her cleaning Fallon's face the one morning, as if she was telling her..don't worry I am here...I feel Fallon's presence here as well...I am not a religious person by any means but something bigger than all of us it present...


I am so glad that you, Fallon and the babies have Adi! God orchestrates our lives and I don't see any reason why he wouldn't also orchestrate our Golden's lives too! If Adi' milk dries up He will see that those very special puppies are cared for, just as He is caring for Fallon right now. May God bless you in this time of need and hurt.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My continued thoughts and good wishes for you and all your golden family. I am so glad the puppies are doing well ..... what a miracle ! RIP sweet Fallon.... you will always be remembered.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is such a sad but heartwarming story and brings tears to my eyes just reading it. I am praying that Adi continues to be able to nurse those sweet pups and I know that Fallon is watching over all of you and her pups. Adi is a miracle girl and knew something was going to happen and just comforted Fallon to say she would help. Bless your family 2 and 4 legged that everyone keeps doing well. I will keep you in my prayers. They are all beautiful pups and hope that they get extra special homes.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a rollercoaster of emotions you mus have gone through. My heart goes out to you all and fingers crossed for the pups.

Sleep softly Fallon


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing story. You, Adi and the pups will be in my thoughts. Thanks for the update on the pups.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yes emotions are very raw...if i didnt have the pups to focus on i may lose my mind...i had to go out and get supplies last night, and p/u my daughter from work..I had 10 mins to myself and just fell apart...the poor kid found me in the car sobbing...it has deeply affected our whole lives...one thing I have come to know is how many truly care and come together when tragedy strikes


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, there will be tons of boys for Geddy's Mom to pick from! 

I am confident since they are doing so well 48 hours plus on that they will thrive.

How sad, yet truly amazing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for you and the babies!


----------



## Wheels within wheels (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you Heather, for all you are doing.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I keep looking at the new pic of Adi and the puppies. Adi looks sooo at peace with them. It brings more tears to my eyes just reading how she was comforting Fallon when she needed it most. I am positive that Fallon is there, watching over everyone. When I look at the newest picture I'm pretty sure I can see growth... they all look fantastic! And they are not as pink as they were... their hair is growing in. I'm not sure if they mewl this early on... but I can imagine eleven mewling babies. Adi is undoubtedly a very special girl. You are all on my mind. Sending prayers that all continues to improve.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i had to send a funny as i don't have many these days...I was in the box feeding pups and now the pups go crazy when they smell me too..they were wiggling around and I had one crawl right up my pant leg, I have loose sleep pants on!!! LOL i had to get it out from the waist band as i couldn't reach up my leg!!! I guess that shows strength and improvement!!!LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know his is such a bad time, and your emotions are probably swinging all over the place, but the puppies can sure put a smile on your face, even in the midst of such sadness.

I've been thinking of you.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww... how sweet!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

btw...in our display pic as a couple of you have commented on it....the far left dog looking at your screen is Adi when she was about 7 mos!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wish I were up there to help I know how staining this can be. You have my thoughts and prayers these little ones make it through.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> i had to send a funny as i don't have many these days...I was in the box feeding pups and now the pups go crazy when they smell me too..they were wiggling around and I had one crawl right up my pant leg, I have loose sleep pants on!!! LOL i had to get it out from the waist band as i couldn't reach up my leg!!! I guess that shows strength and improvement!!!LOL


 
Oh how very sweet! My first thought when I read this post was how strong they must be getting! Adi is doing a great job!

Stay Strong
Jazzys Mom


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thay hadn't been that strong...it has been a turnaround really in the past 12-15 hrs...I changed formulas for bottles and Adi seems to have more milk today...lets hope its smooth sailing from here...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad to her that the pups are doing well. The story about the pup climbing up your leg is so cute...I guess goldens are goofy right from the beginning.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Adi - you go girl! What a wonderful Grandma she is. Mother nature can be so wonderful.

Griff's breeder knew Griff's Mom would be a good Mama when she jumped into the box and nursed her Mama's puppies. She kept it up until she bled - she wanted to nurse them so bad. Some of these girls are natural born mothers. 

Now you make sure you take care of yourself - just in case you do have to bottle feed - you CAN do this - my mother and I did - but it was only 2 pups and there was a lot of sleep not had - but we did it and they did well. After nursing 2 children I realize that bottle feeding the pups was practice - getting up every 3 hours. With my kids it was every 2! Yay puppies! They grow fast thankfully! Best wishes for continued success.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We are thinking of you and the pups and prayig that things continue to improve.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sadly we lost a little boy yesterday...I guess mom needed one of her precious babies by her side...our littlest girl has me worried too but she did make it through the night and seems ok right now...she is so tiny, while the others continue to grow and gain well...their eyes are starting to slit, and they are trying to get up on wobbly paws...i'll keep you all posted....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your baby boy. I'm sending lots of prayers for all the remaining pups, esp the littlest girl. Take care of yourself too.... I can't imagine the stress you've had the last few days. Lots of good thoughts from the Dallas pack.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear this.Unfortunately you considered lucky if you only loose one or two when bottle feeding it is very hard. You are to be commended on the greeat work you have done.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Heather,

If you need ANY help on a weekend LET ME KNOW! I'd be more than pleased to "babysit" just to let you get out of the house for a few hours! 

Gwen


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the pup - but i am sure he's with his mum now. Fingers are still crossed for the others. Take Care


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

_Looking back on the memory of the Dance we shared
'neath the stars above 
For a moment all the world was right 
How was I to know that you'd ever 
say good-bye ...
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end 
The way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance...

...Garth Brooks ~ The Dance_ 
This was taken from Fallon's memorial page...I think it says it all. I am so very sorry for your loss and I am relieved to hear that the pups are doing well.​


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Heather,
> 
> If you need ANY help on a weekend LET ME KNOW! I'd be more than pleased to "babysit" just to let you get out of the house for a few hours!
> 
> Gwen


thank you Gwen...maybe i'll take you up on it when they are 6 wk little terrors
here is our little girl...I cant believe now many times this baby has rallied...


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

She is sooooo cute - good luck and I am sorry for the loss of girl and the baby boy, I can not imagine what you are going through.

Take care, 
Penny


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

we didnt lose the little girl yet...that is her in the pic with bottle ...she is very fragile but still fighting


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ohhhh, I am sooo pulling for her. What a fighter. They are so special when they're this fragile. I'll think of her as Rally  

It must be so hard for you to put all your effort into saving these puppies and yet have to suffer the disappointment of losing any of them.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen... you said what I'm having trouble putting into words. The little girl is so precious and so perfect... I just pray that she remains strong and grows stronger each day.

I just have to say that Garth Brooks has been one of my favourites for years... and when I saw "The Dance" on Fallon's memorial page... I thought it could not be more perfect. "The Dance" is a wonderful way to think of the beauty of her life.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

You know, the loss of a golden seems to be such a dreadful one, even though the loss of any dog would be devastating. I have had boxers, german shepherds, border collies and now my little golden Honey. Of all the dogs I've had, this golden is the most endearing. There's just something about goldens! I see your fragile little girl in the pic and am praying that she will continue to grow stronger. Your lovely Adi is certainly a wonderful dog!!! Your story has tugged at my heartstrings. Best of luck to you and those wonderful babies. There are so many people pulling for you and them!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> ohhhh, I am sooo pulling for her. What a fighter. They are so special when they're this fragile. I'll think of her as Rally
> 
> It must be so hard for you to put all your effort into saving these puppies and yet have to suffer the disappointment of losing any of them.


 
Oh Heather! There are no words for the feeling of losing even one of those precious darlings! He is with his mom now and they both are happy waiting at the bridge. Maybe little "Rally" is *YOUR* little girl?? Praying for her to get stronger day by day! She is just precious!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just now catching this entire story and i am so very sorry for your loss of Fallon and for the "little man" who decided to join his Mom. your loss, her gain.

You better know i am prayer (i am religious) for the ret of the babies and for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of the little boy. But like you said Fallon wanted to have one of her little ones with her. I will pray they continue to improve and that little "Rally" gets stronger. She is a little doll. Sending good thoughts and wishes your way.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Every time I check in on this thread or visit Arcane's website I end up crying.... 

Rest in peace little one, you are safe with your mom.

This whole situation really hit a nerve with me because my dog had pups this past spring. I keep thinking, this could have been her. Plus, the breeder offered me the option to foster a little girl and give her back for 2 litters, instead of adopting and assuming ownership of the Golden I have. I would be a basket case right now if I had gotten myself into a fostering agreement.

Bless you Heather for your dedication to these pups, you must be exhausted and very emotionally drained. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Fallon's puppies.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - I'm so sorry - even with the perfect scenarios there seems to always be one from a litter that has to be the guardian angel. I hope he is the only one. 

You be strong and determined for that smallest girl - my Gwinny was not doing well in the beginning - the Vet said she was touch and go - and she made it - I made sure of it because I was determined that she would be MINE. She was my little fighter. Silkys are 3-6 oz at birth - TINY!

That is such a huge bottle for that wee pup. Too cute.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Prayers for that little girl through the night tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That pic of your little girl really tugs the heartstrings. Me and Holly are hoping and praying that she will make it. Sending you all lots of hugs


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Prayers for that little girl through the night tonight!!!!!!!


this has been such a rollercoater weekend...the little girl rallied back and seems ok right now...we had another boy crash yesterday and when I left for work at 8 pm he was not good...I expected to come home this morning to find the note that little stitch had passed on in the night...( he is Stitch b/c he got cut in the c-section) and has stitches in his back) well I came in at 8:30 am and he too perked up in the night and right now is nursing...I cannot even believe what my eyes are seeing...please folks keep the prayers coming I am certain they have to be helping...the pups are mostly on Adi right now with less bottles as they seem to be satisfied once they have nursed...i am home for 2 nights so feel bettter that I got through my work weekend...although I am sure there is a higher power at work here, not just our determination ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep the prayers and good thoughts coming your way. Sounds like Mommy is keeping her eye on them and giving them the will to survive. I love the little boy's name of stitch. Very cute.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh what emotions you must be feeling right now! Prayers being said for all Fallon's babies, especially little Stitch and "Rally". For you too. I cannot imagine being in your shoes! Yes, prayers do help - I know this first hand! I will keep praying for all of you

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I will definitely be praying for those little pups as well. Hang in there...you're are doing such great work!! We are all so proud of you!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh gosh. I am so glad that they are still fighting! My prayers most definitely continue! I can't believe that Adi is able to do as much as she is... she is just incredible! You are all doing an incredible job! I really do think that they have guardian angles looking out for them!


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Where are you all able to see pics of the pups???


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending more prayers to you and your sweet pups.............
Keep fighting wee ones.

_Edit: Just realized as I finished reading the updates and posting my reply that Eric Clapton's "Tears in Heaven" is playing softly in the background here in my office....now I really need a Kleenex._


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

you can see pics here at
Arcane Golden Retrievers Perm. Reg'd.
i try to put a new one up daily ...and Fallon's memorial page is there as well

Heather


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Sending more prayers to you and you sweet pups.............
> Keep fighting wee ones.
> 
> Here is stitch & rally ...just taken...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is stitch & rally ...just taken...[/quote]

1st try didn't work


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh!! So you are naming her Rally? Aren't they the sweetest. I'm so attached to them, as strange as that may be. I hope with all my might they pull through and go on to live happy long wonderful lives. Kudos to you for all you're doing for them!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i call her Rally right now as it suits...if she survives and is the pup *I* keep she will be Arcanes Back In The Game "Rally" ...if i choose one of the others, I don't know right now about a name ...if she happens to join mom I shall always remember her as little "rally"...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She sure is small, isn't she. Maybe it's the way she's tucked under Adi? 

I think she's going to make it. How old are they now?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, aren't they just the sweetest little things you ever saw! Stitch looks like he is a pretty big boy. Rally does look a little smaller but that may be because her little head is buried under Adi and her brother. I, too feel attached to them. Prayers continue for all

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen... they were a week old last friday.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Stitch was 19 oz yesterday although he lost a couple oz's yesterday when he was in trouble...little Rally is 12 oz as has gained very slowly ...they are still not out of the woods but at this min...still with us


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Stitch and Rally...sooo sweet. All fingers and paws crossed for them, from our house...

I hope Fallon doesn't "need" them to be with her. I hope Rally grows up to be YOUR girl.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

You know, I look for updates on Fallon's pups everytime I log in. This is a litter that I think we all feel we are a part of. Sending prayers your way . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They are so sweet, my prayers are with you every day to pull those prescoius puppys though.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I dread looking at the updates on Fallon's babies, but am so pleased to read that they are still hanging on in there. You and Adi are doing a wonderful job. Sending more prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I knew i shouldn't have looked but i couldn't help it - i looked at your web page and am now sitting here with tears blurring my vision. Fallon was such a gorgeous girl and you must miss her terribly. I am sure that Fallon is watching over her babies and will always be by your side.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

You certainly are busy! Good thing they are so precious and so cute!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*I STOOD BY YOUR BED*​ I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, you were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

It's possible for me to be so near you every day.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ... in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

_Author Unknown_ ​


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how you can read these poems right now with losing Fallon so recently. I pray the puppies do well and thrive.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Heather... that is so beautiful! I think it's good to find things like these poems (incl. The Dance) b/c it's helps the healing process just a little. It's soo very hard to put emotions into words... at least for me it is.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
> I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.



Well, that just reduces me to a heap of tears. That's something I would want Daisy to say to me afterwards, if she could talk. It is such a lovely thought isn't it?

:heartbeat​


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

we all grieve differently...these help me feel close to her, & then I have a good cry, and go back to concentrating on her babies...I KNOW that when my focus isnt getting them through each day, my loss will truly hit me with both barrels...I still find myself looking for her in all her spots, and my gate where she used to jump up and smile, is very quiet...

on a more positive note:
there is a cute pic of the pups just put up on the site...they are trying to walk...and pretty wobbly


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMGosh how beautiful they are! Bless their puppy hearts ) You're doing an awesome job!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heather,

I did not read your about Fallon until the end of last week, and I have been thinking about you and the puppies ever since. I came across this poem last year when I was researching Golden Breeders.

*A Golden Puppy by Anonymous*

I'll lend to you for a little while,
A Golden pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives,
and mourn for when she's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years
or only two or three,
But will you, 'till I call her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charm to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll always have her memories 
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
since all from death return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn

I've looked the whole world over,
In search of teachers true,
And from all the folks that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take
My Golden back again.

I fancied that I hear you say
Dear Lord thy will be done,
For all the joys this pup will bring
The risk of grief I'll run.
I'll shelter her with tenderness
I'll love her while I may,
And for the happiness I've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should you come to call her back
much sooner than I planned,
I'll face the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If by my love I've managed
Your wishes to achieve,
In memory of her I loved, to help
me when I grieve.

When my faithful friend departs
This great big world of strife,
I'll have another Golden pup
And love her all my life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heather,

I did not read your about Fallon until the end of last week, and I have been thinking about you and the puppies ever since. I came across this poem last year when I was researching Golden Breeders.

*A Golden Puppy by Anonymous*

I'll lend to you for a little while,
A Golden pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives,
and mourn for when she's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years
or only two or three,
But will you, 'till I call her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charm to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll always have her memories 
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
since all from death return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn

I've looked the whole world over,
In search of teachers true,
And from all the folks that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take
My Golden back again.

I fancied that U hear you say
Dear Lord thy will be done,
For all the joys this pup will bring
The risk of grief I'll run.
I'll shelter her with tenderness
I'll love her while I may,
And for the happiness I've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should you come to call her back
much sooner than I planned,
I'll face the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If by my love I've manged
Your wishes to achieve,
In memory of her I loved, to help
me when I grieve.

When my faithful friend departs
This great big world of strife,
I'll have another Golden pup
And love her all my life.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> *I STOOD BY YOUR BED*
> 
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> ...


Oh Heather! I cannot read this poem, ever, without being reduced to tears! When I lost my 4 1/2 yr old Golden girl, Flirt, to Lymphoma I worked through her death by making her a scrapbook of her life and her illness and death. I knew it was coming so journeled everything throughout her illness --- DR's appts, lab tests, thoughts, feelings, etc. I used these journelings along with all the pics I had taken of her to make a scrapbook. Friends had sent me different poems throughout her sickness and this was one of them. This poem is the last page in her scrapbook.

I just know that my Flirt met your Fallon at the bridge and are playing together as we speak. Rest easy girls - we will see you again!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I came across this poem last year when I was researching Golden Breeders.

*A Golden Puppy by Anonymous

NOW I AM BAWLING!

* :bawling:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I did not read your about Fallon until the end of last week, and I have been thinking about you and the puppies ever since. I came across this poem last year when I was researching Golden Breeders.
> 
> *A Golden Puppy by Anonymous
> ==========================
> ...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... definitely in tears again. These poems are so beautifully written.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those golden babies are just precious and boy am i praying for them.

I have been thinking it over and what are the chances of having another dog--grandma at that--being able to step in and not only "adopt" those babies, but also be able to produce milk and feed them? I think God had this planned out.

We have always believed He knew KayCee was in for medical problems--bad knees, allergies, now enlareged heart chamber and extra large kidneys, and He knew we would go to the ends of the earth for her and that is why He had her crawl up in jerry's lap, lick his face, and even tho we couldn't afford two puppies, we took her also. Not only have we taken care of her, she has taken care of me since her brother died 4 years ago. I think it was God's plan for it to work this way.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I have been thinking it over and what are the chances of having another dog--grandma at that--being able to step in and not only "adopt" those babies, but also be able to produce milk and feed them? I think God had this planned out.
> 
> Adi & Fallon have always been close...As I said earlier in the week she was watching over Fallon when she was not doing well, licking her etc, and I do believe in my heart that Fallon asked her to look out for her babies should anything happen to her...there wasn't a moments hesitation when i carried that box of orphaned pups into the house the Fri when they were born...Adi jumped up on Fallon's gate, looked into my tear filled eyes and said to me ..."let me in I'll care for them" Adi has always been special, and folks that have one of her babies rave about her and her kids...she is tired as i am, but is ever patient, loving and nurturing in her role as grandma...& perhaps this was god's plan as they were in season the same time, so she was able to go into mommy mode hormonally without to much effort....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, wouldn't it be great if the human race was as intuitive and caring as our 4 legged friends !!! We all can learn so much from them. Continued prayers and good thoughts for ALL in your family ( 2 & 4 legged ) !!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> 3 goldens said:
> 
> 
> > I have been thinking it over and what are the chances of having another dog--grandma at that--being able to step in and not only "adopt" those babies, but also be able to produce milk and feed them? I think God had this planned out.
> ...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jazzy's Mom... I fully agree! We've also had moments in our lives where God made miracles happen... He is capable of amazing things!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Jazzy's Mom... I fully agree! We've also had moments in our lives where God made miracles happen... He is capable of amazing things!


Oh, we could have a whole thread on the miracles He's done & I've witnessed! I just know Adi is one of them!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just love threads like that!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Me too! Think we'll get thrown off if we start one?:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I got the call at 4:30 pm from my vets office...Fallon's ashes were back and ready to be brought home....I had been thinking all day about this ...so I went and picked her up...she is close to the whelping box in a beautiful cedar box ...it brings some comfort to have her home...

puppies are well today...and Adi is getting antsy...lol...she is taking short breaks away from the babies...we had a snooze together today..her beside me on the couch within earshot of the babies


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww, Heather - I am so glad Fallon is back home with you, Adi and her babies. I know her presence gives you some comfort

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you got Fallon back home with you, I know it helps some.
Still got my sweet Spice's ashes in a beautiful box in the living room. I know it will be a long time before I decide what to do with her ashes. Still praying for those puppies.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So pleased again to hear the news. I am glad that you now have Fallon's ashes back - I am sure they bring comfort to you. Everything still crossed for those pups and Adi


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I didn't even consider that. I always assume burial. I'm sure it's just a *little* bit better now to have her back with you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i was feeding pups this am and looking at the gorgeous cedar box sitting on the coffee table ...in the end facing me there is a design in the wood, and it looks like a lovely field, complete with hills and a path, I can only imagine its the bridge and all the furr kids are running and playing happily ....


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

arcane said:


> i was feeding pups this am and looking at the gorgeous cedar box sitting on the coffee table ...in the end facing me there is a design in the wood, and it looks like a lovely field, complete with hills and a path, I can only imagine its the bridge and all the furr kids are running and playing happily ....


here is the pic...do you see what I see?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's beautiful...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heather,

It would really be great if you could write in a journal everyday your experience with this litter. Also try to write down everything that has already happen, now while it is still fresh in your mind. I think you may have a great story here that you may want to later publish. These are the type of stories that one finds in the "Chicken Soup for Animal Lovers" books or maybe even a magazine may want to pick it up. Your dogs and puppies are very special.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

arcane said:


> here is the pic...do you see what I see?


Omg, yes, I see what you see! Beautiful. It's does look like a path. That's incredible!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

arcane said:


> Fallon's ashes were back and ready to be brought home....I had been thinking all day about this ...so I went and picked her up...she is close to the whelping box in a beautiful cedar box ...it brings some comfort to have her home...


 
I sure know how you feel here. When we lost our Jake I was just so distraught and I, too, felt some comfort when we were able to bring his ashes home. I didn't want that wooden box out of my sight. We were going to bury him out back under a newly planted tree, but so far, he's still on my shelf. I still find comfort in glancing at that box every day. I even talk to him. I'm so glad Fallon is back home where she belongs now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is nice that Fallon is home with you and the pups. I am sure she is with you and Adi cheering you on when you are feeling down and giving angel kisses to the pups. 
We will continue to pray for all of them to improve and grow strong.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The box is gorgeous and I can see the beautiful scene as well.

It is very bittersweet...bringing them home...I remember the feeling all too well. My angel Kody came home in a pretty metal box with flowers on it. I found a beautiful handmade wooden box that I was able to fit his ash box, favorite toy, collar, bandana and a couple of milkbones into perfectly...oh and some fur of his, of course. It sits on a shelf along with pictures of him in the one room where he was allowed to curl up on the couch with me in our house...our favorite spot. I hope it brings you some comfort to have Fallon home with you and her babies.

Still sending thoughts and prayers out to you, Adi and the pups....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Any more news on the pups - everything is still crossed here, and Holly sends you all her cuddles


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

pups are doing well...gaining and nursing ...I have cut out some bottles as the little oinks would drink till they blew up I think!! Adi seems to have a fair amt of milk so they are content and happy ...Rally was 16 oz (1lb)yesterday! wahoooooo...I see them a tad behind in development but it is understandable as they were a bit preemie and had a rough start...eyes are pretty much open and the majority are motoring around the box on wobbly legs...I have to run out for a bit but will post a new pic when I get back


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that they are doing so well. I cant wait to see the pictures. Will continue to pray that they continue to thrive and grow.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So glad to hear the pups are doing good. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy that the pups are doing so well.Ali is an amazing gran-ma and Fallon was beautiful!.So sorry for what happened to you!.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update...so happy it's a GOOD one! And, the photos on your site are sweeet...especially the milk mustache with a brother/sister also cuddled in.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

bwoz said:


> So glad to hear the pups are doing good. Can't wait to see pictures.


Here is a recent pic ...its hard to get them clear as they are moving in the shots which causes a blur...but you can see little eyes open in the one pup clearly...they are funny to watch...toppling over ...Sandra & Stu thank you so much for your very special gift...I will cherish it always


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They are precious ! I keep all of them, and you, in my prayers!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You must be exhausted. It is alot of work keeping those puppers alive. I was so fearing you would lose more than just the one. GREAT GREAT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So cute. You must be exhausted but what a great job you are doing. Congratulations.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

actually I don't feel too bad..lol...I look like crap BUT! the pups have been fairly quiet the past couple nights, content with just grandma...I have woken briefly looked in on them and gone back to sleep...the other gal I work with had to switch a couple shifts at work so I have had 4 nights off in a row...that was helpful ...now I do 2 nights and am off for one...I shall feel much better going to work tonight with the progress they have made this week...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww their eyes are definitely opening... how very beautiful they are! Hopefully you will be in for some much deserved sleep before too long.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww, they are looking really good! Such cuties! I love to see them in the wobbly stage

Jazzys Mom


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

great job glad there all going well!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... Adi is just amazing! I just looked on the website, and the puppies are getting almost all milk now from Adi... only occasional bottle. That's just incredible!! She definitely deserves the grandma of the year award!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

They are looking great! I always feel that 3 weeks is the turning point or hump as some may call it - they are almost there. Big hugs to you and Grandma for doing such a fabulous job!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have never experienced this as I haven't bottle fed before but I cant even get close to the whelping box and the pups go loco....I guess our smell is as strong as Adi! it is kinda comical but hard to keep the little darlings sleeping either!! lol...I can see them chasing me around the house at 4 wks looking for their bottle....lmao


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> I have never experienced this as I haven't bottle fed before but I cant even get close to the whelping box and the pups go loco....I guess our smell is as strong as Adi! it is kinda comical but hard to keep the little darlings sleeping either!! lol...I can see them chasing me around the house at 4 wks looking for their bottle....lmao


That is adorable - MAMA!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww, how sweet! You're their human momma! I swear they do know our smells though. The first litter Flirt had, one of the puppies was born right into my hands. I took the sac off and handed the pup to flirt and she cleaned it while I was holding it. Then I laid the pup down while Flirty cut the cord. I picked it up again to dry it and weigh it and see what it was. It was a girl. This was the only pup in the litter that was born right into my hands. The others were born while Flirt was laying down - this pup while she was standing. This pup is my SunnyRose and she and I have always had a very unusual bond.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> I have never experienced this as I haven't bottle fed before but I cant even get close to the whelping box and the pups go loco....I guess our smell is as strong as Adi! it is kinda comical but hard to keep the little darlings sleeping either!! lol...I can see them chasing me around the house at 4 wks looking for their bottle....lmao


You better believe they know you!!! I love mine having such a bond with me like that. We help out mama on large litters and they always know us by smell.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of those very special babies - i hope that when the time comes for them to go to new homes that the people who have them are aware just how special that litter has been. Sending you and the pups and Adi more hugs and hoping that things keep improving for you all. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at those beautiful little pups. You are going to be so bonded with them, as they are you...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww...that's so sweet. Does sound like you're gonna have a nice little line of pups behind you as soon as they get steady on those legs of theirs lol.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> i hope that when the time comes for them to go to new homes that the people who have them are aware just how special that litter has been.
> 
> I am pretty sure these two do this is a very special gift that was sent to us from Lego&Jacob...I see it in my kitchen window as I look out at the horses/dogs playing ...it is very special and means alot ...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww thanks Heather... we're soo glad you like it!! And I can say for certain that our little guy is going to be LOVED like crazy. He already is!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They appear to be gaining weight well. I LOVE the picture of grandma tending them on the site. How lucky they (and you) were that she took over when she lost her daughter. What are the chances of that happening? God had his finger in here!


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

This storie is so amazing and i just wanted to say as so many have on here that you are an amazing lady and those pups are very lucky to have you and adi and the other terrific dogs that stepped in to help make sure everything ran smooth.I mentioned when i wrote earlier that the number 11 is very spiritual and the fact that there where 11 pups born in fallons litter is not just luck. She is there for sure watching over her little pups and i know lol cus she was born the day after me the 9th of march and that would make fallon very intuative and connected to you and life here. Some people might say that funny but its what i believe and well i am very intuative and she was too. You are very strong and holding it together well and you should give yourself a great big hug from all of us her cus you deserve it.
God bless you and your family and fallon memorie and her pups too.
May everyday get a little bit easier and enjoy what god has sent to you for he picked your family cus he knew you can and will get threw this difficult time. Trust me i just went threw it but it was with my parents.
Forever in our hearts and wishing you happiness.
Heaven


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you Heaven for your email....I too feel strongly that Fallon has a hand in her babies making it and being as strong as they are today....she was indeed intuative, very easy going, loving and was never in her short yrs a bother or bad puppy/dog.........I was blessed to have had the short time with her.......and I miss her so:bawling:her spirit lives in her puppies.......for that I am truly thankful


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> goldensmum said:
> 
> 
> > i hope that when the time comes for them to go to new homes that the people who have them are aware just how special that litter has been.
> ...


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

this is the first time since the original post that I've had a chance to sit down and read everything. I'm so sorry about the little boy that you lost. He is with his Mama now. The puppies are beautiful and Adi is doing a wonderful job with them. She's a great grandma. I'm keeping you and Adi and the puppies in my thoughts.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I am with you arcane that is one puppy you will never have to worry about.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Hooch!!! :smooch:
I can tell you know that those who don't like fluffy pics are going to be sorely disappointed once our baby boy comes home


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well the news is now out...I am gonna be a grandma!!!! lol...in line with a grandma's love is special...here is the link for our 1st grandbaby
Our 1st grandbaby!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations !!!! We had our first grandchild in April "06 and have since added two more !!! It is absolutely the greatest..... not only to see the miracle of a whole new little being but being able to see YOUR child have the experience of that complete, indescribable, pure love for another little one really defines the meaning of life IMO. Blessings to you and your family ( and to those miraculous little pups! )


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMGosh.... you must be soo excited!!!!! Congrats to you and your daughter!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulatins to you and your family.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

excuse me for an instance.... :::::: SQUEEEEE :::::: just LOOK at those faces!!!! They are all SOO adorable!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ha ha i gather you saw the new puppy pic!!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

:woot2: HAHAHA... yup! :woot2:

Not that I'm glued to your website or anything :uhoh: :hyper:


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awwww I know you must be sooooo excited L&J I love your SQEEEEEEE heehee I feel the same way!!!

Congratulations Heather!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

There so adorable, still praying for all of them, you done a great job along with Adi at your side


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Awwww I know you must be sooooo excited L&J I love your SQEEEEEEE heehee I feel the same way!!!
> 
> Congratulations Heather!!


LOL... yup! It's very exciting for sure. And I know you're right there along with us!! When does you new little bundle come home??


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I just logged on and read your recent news Congrates to you and your family.
See as someone is look down and he is sending you another wonderful addition to the family. You are being blessed once again for all your caring and hard work and dont think for a moment that your fallon doesnt have some kinda hand in this.
Im so happy for you heather.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss(s). But, as I am reading your updates on the pups. I know how hard this has been but those little tater tots will bring you much happiness. I can't even imagine going through this. Sending my condolences to you. 

Desiree


----------

